# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Replace ceiling plaster after removing cornice?

## Gooner

Just after some advice here... 
I have removed all the cornices from a room. I am left with the cornice glue on the ceiling plasterboard. No paper has been ripped off from the ceiling plasterboard. I will be replacing the wall plaster and cornices. 
My question is, should I also be replacing the ceiling plaster where the cornice glue is stuck? Can I sand this down and just put new cornices in place? What is usually done in this situation? 
Thanks.

----------


## Rod Dyson

If the cornice you are replacing is the same size you would need to get rid of the old adhesive first. 
Sanding it down will take forever, (not a good option). We use a 75mm scraper. The thickest point of the adhesive is usually on the side away from the wall and is 2 to 3 mm thick. If you place the scraper against the ridge and tap it with a hammer it normally breaks lose. Any residue can be scraped away.  
I have had to do this job many time over my career as a plasterer and what I have described is the best method I've found. 
If the cornice you are using to replace the old with is smaller, you will find that the paper will tear where the adhesive was and will need to be repaired after you put up the new cornice. This can easily be done with a 100mm joint knife.  
Before you put up the new cornice remove any lose paper, be carefull not to tear it back into the ceiling, although there will be spots that this cant be avoided. Again this can be patched quite easily.  
Cheers Rod

----------


## Gooner

Thanks Rod... appreciate the advice. 
The cornice I am replacing it with is the same size. I assume that in the process of removing the adhesive I will tear the paper. I would be shocked if I didn't. In this case, should I patch up the areas that I have torn using a base coat and then put up the cornice?  
What cornice adhesive would you recommend? 
If after sticking up the cornice I find gaps between the ceiling/wall and the cornice, what should I use to patch? Would a base coat be sufficient? 
Once agin, would very much appreciate you input Rod.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi Gooner, 
Just peel away any lose paper before you put up the new cornice. Only patch up what needs to be patched afterwards.   
Any of the cornce adhesive product brands will do. 
You will use the cornice adhesive to fill the gaps as you install the cornice.   
Apply the adhesive to the cornice in a continuous bead about 10mm to 20mm thick along both edges of the cornice.  When you press it into place, the excess will ooze out.  Clean this excess off with a joint knife, then use a wet sponge to clean off any residue.  This will automatically fill any gaps.   
To make it easier patch any peeled paper showing after with a seperate mix.  (A plasterer would do this at the same time) 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Gooner

Thanks again Rod for answering all my questions. 
Another happy customer. How much do I owe you?  :Smilie:

----------

